# METALLICA...the new LP..what to expect?



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..i'm old..but Metallica is my generation as well..ahaha. I was a fan as a kid, lots of their stuff was in our list in the days. I always loved the older stuff, the new stuff, hum, not so much. For me the last big Heavy Album was And Justic for All. The Black Album was just their attempt to go mainstream basicaly. 

After that, it was'nt bad..just not my old Metallica. When i watched the DVD Some Kinda Monster, i was amazed on how much BUISNESS these guys were. OK..let's fire the bassman cause he as a side Project.."WTF"...all the bickering between Lars and James while Kirk was sobing in his corner..hehe

Anyway...it is said the new album is a sort of comeback to their roots, but then again, So was supose to be Some Kinda Monster, wich wow...was'nt.

Is it time for Metallica to call it that?...are they trying to stick around like the Rolling Stones having been doing for 20 years?.....We know their tour is a REAL money machine, but last few shows, even full house, were simply "OK" Unlike Iron Maiden for exemple, who reinvent their tours and visual everytime, Metallica seems to be just ridding a wave that's about to crash.

what's your take on one of the best selling metal band around?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, if the two songs I've heard off it are any indication you can expect songs that try to appease their "thrash days" fans, but fail to capture any of the hunger and rawness that marked that era of the band. The other I heard was a ballad-y type song, fit for radio/newish fans.

The main problem I had with both songs is Hetfield's vocals and lyrics. There's no growl left, he doesn't sound sincere anymore and it's all very by numbers.

The new AC/DC song is better.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hoser said:


> Well, if the two songs I've heard off it are any indication you can expect songs that try to appease their "thrash days" fans, but fail to capture any of the hunger and rawness that marked that era of the band. The other I heard was a ballad-y type song, fit for radio/newish fans.
> 
> The main problem I had with both songs is Hetfield's vocals and lyrics. There's no growl left, he doesn't sound sincere anymore and it's all very by numbers.
> 
> The new AC/DC song is better.


I guess it's shard to be Angry when you're richer then God.. and have nothing to look for does that to someone i guess. They've done it all, they were on top for a long time..so now, where is there to go?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

It goes nowhere. They should disappear into oblivion wearing their fav Armani sandals and let us enjoy the nostalgia of a bygone metal era.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

i also was a metallica fan, still sorta am. Mostly of there songs from master of puppets and ride the lightening. But i believe u were right about the voice of hedfield. He has no power to his vocality anymore. Fade to black used to sounds much more fluent and fulfilling. Now..... its frankly disappointing. I believe their torch is about to burn out, and honestly.. its time. But also they may be just wanting to hold on to the life they have, and see those fans praise their music. Which, wouldnt u think... most musicians want? They started out for the music, and maybe... they still are. But its quite doubtful wit there past stunts.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but I like James' Load/Re-Load era voice MUCH better. Sure, it's a lot more polished than his screechy wailing of before, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. It's much more growly, less ice-picky. I still like the older stuff in terms of music, even though Black/Load/Re-Load had some decent tracks on them. I would love to hear what the original 3 or 4 albums would have sounded like if James' voice was as matured back then as it is now.

They'll never release another Master of Puppets, but they might release another Black Album, which isn't a bad thing at all, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

*Metallica? New album you say?*


















(Wonder who they'll sue first?)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> (Wonder who they'll sue first?)


Probably you! If Lars ever sees this thread, you're in huge trouble


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I only have the Black Album which I scoffed from my daughter's ex-boyfriend and loaded onto iTunes. That's what I know of Metallica. Other than that, Kirk Hammett sounds the same in most songs.


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow lots of interesting feedback, and not much of it good. I've listened to two songs from the new album, and was impressed with both. I thought James' vocals were good, Kirk can certainly still rip it with the best of them, and lars was back to his roots poundin away. All in all it was good, not their greatest but still very good nonetheless. Much better than that creature from the ditch they call st. anger.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I only have the Black Album which I scoffed from my daughter's ex-boyfriend and loaded onto iTunes. That's what I know of Metallica. Other than that, Kirk Hammett sounds the same in most songs.


Oops, I guess now we know who they're going to sue first. You _ripped_ a metallica CD?


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Oops, I guess now we know who they're going to sue first. You _ripped_ a metallica CD?


Somewhere on the other side of the world Lars' ears just twitched and his hair stood on end...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

satch09 said:


> Wow lots of interesting feedback, and not much of it good. I've listened to two songs from the new album, and was impressed with both. I thought James' vocals were good, Kirk can certainly still rip it with the best of them, and lars was back to his roots poundin away. All in all it was good, not their greatest but still very good nonetheless. Much better than that creature from the ditch they call st. anger.


Oh I'm so With you on all the above. They used Rick (the song Dr) Rubin on this one, so they want to sell albums. Overall I thought that what's I've heard sounds good. I HATED St Anger, even moreso when I saw them on that tour. However, I really enjoyed Some Kind of Monster and it shows what happens when fame and money get to folks. The only one I felt sorry for at the end of tat movie was Dave Mustaine.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Oh I'm so With you on all the above. They used Rick (the song Dr) Rubin on this one, so they want to sell albums. Overall I thought that what's I've heard sounds good. I HATED St Anger, even moreso when I saw them on that tour. However, I really enjoyed Some Kind of Monster and it shows what happens when fame and money get to folks. The only one I felt sorry for at the end of tat movie was Dave Mustaine.


same here....Mustain was sincere and lars an ass i guess. what they did to the Bassman totaly sucked


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I can appreciate Metallica on just about every album (somewhat less on Garage Days revisited).
The movie was interesting as it did show the business/rock star element to the band that was so far from their original roots.
There's 2 massive egos in that band, that always seem at odds with each other. In the past it probably motivated them to be inspired creatively. Now, they just seem tired of each other and you can see it in their faces "I'm f-ing rich now, I dont need this bs from this jerk".

kirk Hammett really is hugely over rated. And I feel bad for Mustaine, altho I'm sure he deserved some of it at the time, and fortunately it resulted in 2 great bands, not just 1.

One of my fave Hammett clips. Altho he seems like a really nice, passive guy. Seems a bit drunk in this vid tho.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=546KjKMB9kw

Funny when he gets mad though...He packs all the wallop of a wet teabag.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAfBAJYS_3Y&feature=related


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> same here....Mustain was sincere and lars an ass i guess. what they did to the Bassman totaly sucked


I really wish Mustaine would stop the whining and bellyaching. It's been 25 years. Come on already.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hoser said:


> I really wish Mustaine would stop the whining and bellyaching. It's been 25 years. Come on already.


you would as well be winning if you'de loose..oh...25 millions worth of musical rights..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, so I went and downloaded the first two tracks, My Apocalypse, and The Day that Never Comes.

So, here's my opinion:

My Apocalypse starts with a pretty cool, dirty little riff and some interesting drums and I thought it was And Justice era all over, but the song quickly degenerates to just plain boring riffing. Kirk sound crappy (I don't think I even waited for the solo before I turned it off), and the lyrics are hilariously bad.

Day that Never sounds typically Metallica ballady (Unforgiven, Nothing Else Matters, etc) but man, there's no soul to this song. It was just bad. Better than the chaos of Apocalypse, but still bad bad bad.

Ugh.

I no longer harbour any hopes that this will be a good record.


----------

